# John Foxe on Christ’s triumph over sin and Satan



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2021)

... And this also was performed even then accordingly, when as the Son of God was borne in the city of David: that wonderful counsellor, the mighty God, the prince of peace: who albeit died once according to the flesh, & seemed to be vanquished, yet was he not holden of death above three days, but survived of his own power, and liveth for ever and ever: and in dying hath obtained an endless conquest of death, and triumpheth now (not much unlike unto Sampson) victoriously over death, hath rent in sunder the iron gates of sin, hath crushed the tyranny of the devil in pieces, and purchased everlasting life for his elect, not perishable by any assault of haughty adversary, nor vanquishable by any power of worldly policy. ...

For more, see John Foxe on Christ’s triumph over sin and Satan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

